# Kiaya - pic



## ealsadgh (Sep 5, 2011)

We went to see Kiaya at the weekend and just thought you might want a sneeky peek!

2 weeks and then we can bring her home - can't wait!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh how very sweet  2 weeks will fly by. i'm still trying to work out pronunciation of Kiaya - where's it from?


----------



## ealsadgh (Sep 5, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Oh how very sweet  2 weeks will fly by. i'm still trying to work out pronunciation of Kiaya - where's it from?


Phonetically I think kIyA would be a better way to spell it!

A bit embarassing but if you've ever seen the film Willow it's the name of his wife in that! That's the only reference I have to it being used. It does show up in name lists - but it's pretty much very new.

We've been struggling for ages as we wanted something unique but easy to shout! lol


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

lol it's not odd, my sister names her daughter Willow after that movie (I prefer it the the other name she was thinking... RIPLEY!)

Kiaya looks so adorable


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

It's very pretty, and yes, unusual. I'm a bit obsessed with getting names right, my daughter is Ciara and it is mispronounced constantly ( and misspelled when we say it). I blame the Knightly woman!
I imagine you have fun with your name too


----------



## ealsadgh (Sep 5, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> It's very pretty, and yes, unusual. I'm a bit obsessed with getting names right, my daughter is Ciara and it is mispronounced constantly ( and misspelled when we say it). I blame the Knightly woman!
> I imagine you have fun with your name too


Yeah. The handle I use on here is the original spelling of my name which is Ailsa.

And it is amazing how many poeple just can't get their head around the 'il' - they often want to change it round to 'li'!!

Personally I blame my parents! lol


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Kiaya is so sweet .. nice name too ..

Where is she from? has she got any siblings on here???

2 weeks count down .. get puppy shopping


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

ealsadgh said:


> Yeah. The handle I use on here is the original spelling of my name which is Ailsa.
> 
> And it is amazing how many poeple just can't get their head around the 'il' - they often want to change it round to 'li'!!
> 
> Personally I blame my parents! lol


Good Gaelic name


----------



## ealsadgh (Sep 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Kiaya is so sweet .. nice name too ..
> 
> Where is she from? has she got any siblings on here???
> 
> 2 weeks count down .. get puppy shopping


Thank you. And don't worry - Puppy shopping is already well out of hand! lol

She's from Tyne and Wear. And I don't think she will have any siblings on here. Rhea had another litter 2 years ago, but they're not breeders as such.


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

ealsadgh said:


> We went to see Kiaya at the weekend and just thought you might want a sneeky peek!
> 
> 2 weeks and then we can bring her home - can't wait!


super cute!!! She looks just like my Archie when he was teeny-tiny! I tell people he's the same colour as a fat sausage roll 

the 2 weeks will fly by and then you will be in for a world of fun


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

oh, I love so cute!


----------



## ealsadgh (Sep 5, 2011)

Mrs Hippiechick said:


> super cute!!! She looks just like my Archie when he was teeny-tiny! I tell people he's the same colour as a fat sausage roll
> 
> the 2 weeks will fly by and then you will be in for a world of fun


Like the colour description - it's more accurate than the 'lemon' description she came with! lol


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

ealsadgh said:


> Like the colour description - it's more accurate than the 'lemon' description she came with! lol



Ha ha - yes technically Archie is supposed to be "Apricot" ... far as I can see, he's pastry coloured that's why he is known in our house as the Pie-Dog!


----------



## janail (Sep 2, 2011)

ealsadgh said:


> Yeah. The handle I use on here is the original spelling of my name which is Ailsa.
> 
> And it is amazing how many poeple just can't get their head around the 'il' - they often want to change it round to 'li'!!
> 
> Personally I blame my parents! lol



What a lovely name! (Yours that is). Personally I think that your parents have great taste.

P.S. I can't wait either. Love, Mum.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Gorgeous pup & a very nice name 
It surprises me that people mis pronounce Ciara though, sounds like they call her Keira?


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ah, so little, so sweet. I love it when they are that small. They don't stay small for long though do they. Two weeks will fly by...time yet to go out and buy that extra toy!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Gorgeous pup & a very nice name
> It surprises me that people mis pronounce Ciara though, sounds like they call her Keira?


She often gets Ki-ara , or CLara!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Haha that's pretty funny that people get it so wrong, although I loved the name Kiara for a pup (like the Lion King 2)


----------

